# Samson had to go vet today



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

We had to take Samson to the vet today. Even though he had recovered from his sickness, the stuff that was coming out the other end was horrid!
I was expecting to have a couple of days with it being like that as he'd been ill, but it was starting to become like runny mustard! And then there were little bits of blood so we got him booked straight in.
Other than that he was his usual bright self, very playful. He was having a lovely sniff round the consultation room and then just cocked his leg and did the biggest wee up the vets bin! I was horrified!:embarrassed:
Any how, after the vet cleared it up, he checked Samson over. Everything fine, just whatever he ate working it's way through and making things sore. So he had an injection and he's got some probiotic paste and some tablets and hopefully he should be back to normal in a couple of days.
I shall make sure I take him for a walk before I go vets next time to empty him out!!!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I'm so glad that he is getting better  I hate reading about poorly Poos so it's good to hear he is on the mend. I'm sorry but I did chuckle at the fact he did a wee on the vets bin ...although I'm sure was totally embarrassing for you


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Samson hope he is better soon!:hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable had some thing similar a couple of years ago, sounds like she had the same meds... She'd drunk clay coloured water x


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Mable had some thing similar a couple of years ago, sounds like she had the same meds... She'd drunk clay coloured water x


Samson had drank some really stale water a day before becoming ill too I'm convinced it was that. I'd filled an old water feature with dirt for a bog garden and he'd started digging in it to get to the water when we'd had a lot of rain. I decided to move it and lifted a section off the feature which revealed a small well of really old muddy stale water. His head went straight in for a drink. Stopped him straight away but he obviously got enough to make him ill.
In one way I hope it was that as its been removed.if not whatever it was could still be lurking and make him ill again! I'm paranoid now and following him around the garden!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Aw, poor Samson.  Glad he's on the mend with a little help from his meds, and I too had a chuckle about his bin-wee!  Can't blame him, I might try the same in the doctors surgery too if I could get away with it!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Hopefully in a few days things will be back to normal, and he will have his spring back. There is one vet Arlo doesn't like, twice he has wee'd on his shoes!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Within one day of having his medication everything firming up nicely!!!!! Starting to introduce his normal food back slowly now and that seems to be going well. He's back to his bouncy self now.
Amanda - I would have died on the spot if it was on the vets shoes!!!! I'm actually relieved now that it was up the bin! And Arlo's done it twice!!!!!! ha ha I bet you'll dread going back again.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> Within one day of having his medication everything firming up nicely!!!!! Starting to introduce his normal food back slowly now and that seems to be going well. He's back to his bouncy self now.
> Amanda - I would have died on the spot if it was on the vets shoes!!!! I'm actually relieved now that it was up the bin! And Arlo's done it twice!!!!!! ha ha I bet you'll dread going back again.


We don't like the vet much either so I am not that worried Once was in the consulting room the other time on the street, my OH met him while walking, he bent down and fussed Arlo, who then wee'd on his shoes(leather), he said oh he is excited to see me! Poor vet can't read dogs body language

Great news that things are firming up, and Samson is a lot better, just have to watch he doesn't find anymore dirty water, not easy they seem to think water from anywhere else other than their bowl is more exciting!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They don't normally wee inside, other dogs have obviously weed there that's why they're doing it. Wilf has weed in the same pet shop a couple of times, just answering emails x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> They don't normally wee inside, other dogs have obviously weed there that's why they're doing it. Wilf has weed in the same pet shop a couple of times, just answering emails x


Hee hee! Wee-mails! Love it!

And very glad Samson's better!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

So glad to hear Samson is doing better


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ditto, you must be happy to see a happy poo doing firm poo's!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

So pleased Samson is on the mend. 

'Wee-mail'...LOVE IT!!!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

It's a worry, isn't it when they are not well. Barney is only six months and has had three trips to the vet already. He also had the runs last week and it wasn't very nice thinking as soon as I opened my eyes in the morning what was waiting for me to clear up in the laundry room ughwhere barney sleeps). He has actually lost half a kilo so am feeding him up now - not difficult because he's a piggy.


----------

